# Secure Dog walking Field, Berkshire



## Fidosfun (Jul 1, 2018)

Fidosfun offer a secure 2 acre dog walking field on a beautiful 260 acre farm.

The field is fully fenced with 4ft post and rail stock fencing

Please see our website for fuether information.


----------



## Fidosfun (Jul 1, 2018)

Fidosfun said:


> Fidosfun offer a secure 2 acre dog walking field on a beautiful 260 acre farm.
> 
> The field is fully fenced with 4ft post and rail stock fencing
> 
> Please see our website for fuether information.


 We are Near Wokingham/Bracknell


----------

